# My new baby CT with autumn theme! (pic heavy)



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

So as some of you guys know, my tank that I set up for the new guy (got the sucker today!) is autumn themed 8D But just like most pictures.....they don't do it much justice x3 but please, enjoy!

I haven't named him yet, so feel free to help come up with names!

The last pic is just of Caesar c:
I moved his tank over to my night table and put the new 3.3G on the dresser where Caesar's used to be. Lol, I feel bad.....I give the super tiny fish the big tank and big ol' Caesar is in his 2.25G x3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful tank! Where'd you get the decorations? My lfs' decorations are getting... boring. And beautiful Crowntail! He looks like my Deimos


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank-you!
I got em at a place called "Spechts Aquarium & Pets"
I'm not sure if that store is anywhere else though 
I didn't get the CT there though...I got him at a place called "Safari Pets & Aquatics"....they also carry a lot of the same decor and stuff!

heehee! I love the look of the betta in your avatar c:
Is that Vulcan?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Rain Drop said:


> Thank-you!
> I got em at a place called "Spechts Aquarium & Pets"
> I'm not sure if that store is anywhere else though
> I didn't get the CT there though...I got him at a place called "Safari Pets & Aquatics"....they also carry a lot of the same decor and stuff!
> ...


Darn, none of those around here. I guess I'll try looking around some more 
And yep, that's my baby


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love it! I would have never thought of an Autumn-themed tank, but it looks great.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful tank and fishy!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

ohh where did you get your tank


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

@Jupiter & Vikki

Thank-you<333333

@5green

I got it at "Spechts Aquariums & Pets!"
When I was at "Safari Pets & Aquatics" today where I got my new CT, I saw an even bigger one that was a 4.4G! lol, I'll prolly get it for Caesar one day and put a teeny female betta in his current 2.25G xD


LOL, a couple of more pics too!
I like the warm lighting of them better.
haha, and I managed to snap a shot of the little dude....he's so shy!

but so was Caesar in the beginning x3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a beautiful tank! I love it!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank-you dq!!<3333


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I LOVE IT!

Your betta is beautiful too!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

wow cute tanks


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

im in love with that little fall tree you have! gorgeous tank, and pretty little guys!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats on your new buddy. He's a pretty boy.

I just bought the exact same tank ornament (the one with the orange leaves). Not sure if you noticed but the spines sticking out of the trunk and branches are pretty sharp. You might want to cut those off so your new buddy's fins don't get torn.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Your tank just gave me the best idea...not that I'll probably be able to do it BUT it's an awesome idea!

Picture a 20 gallon long divided into 4 sections with each section having a different season theme decoration


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank-you everyone!
I'm so glad you all like it and my bettas<33333333

@Romad
no, I didn't notice, thanks for telling me =o

@kim
oh my goodness that would be awesome 8D
along with the autumn tree, they make one with green leaves (summer) and I think they make a cherry blossom one too!! (spring!)


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

*VERY PRETTY!!!!* I know everyone has asked about the tank, but what is the brand name of it? I've never seen them that big. Maybe they have the brand name on line somewhere!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank-you CharH!

lol, it's no problem x3
It's called Living World.

The one with the autumn theme is the Xlarge 3.3g
and the other is the large 2.25g

I'm pretty sure the largest is the jumbo at 4.4g...which I'll prolly get eventually x3


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Hes cute!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks!

Heehee, I named him now guys x3

"Kovu"

I sort of got the name from the young male lion in The Lion King 2~!


----------

